# Nav update went from 50% to 0% on mcu reboot



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

Did anyone get this ? 
I have been downloading the latest nav update ( since monday) about 500mb per day over LTE since i have no wifi. Tonight it seemed stopped even though not complete kn progress bar and so i did and MCU reboot ( two steering wheel buttons) . On reboot state of download went down to 0% ...
Is the system doing a fsck (file integrity check) or did i lose 3 gb of downloads ....

PS i have no easy access to wifi since i am on a high floor of a cindo bldg...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

First I've heard of a Nav update in a while. I assume you are saying the car is truly showing you a progress indicator for the download?


----------



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes i am on 2019.12.1.2 in canada. 
Showed up monday. Got through halfway with download before the above. Last two hours since reboot nothing was downloading and the progress went down to zero (all following a reboot i did )


----------



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

Just checked again and i have to restart the whole download again. Anyhow Was able to see that most cars reported on the net seem to be running 
Nav data 2019.6-10236

While Mine is NA-180906-1605 ( different nomenclature altogether) 

So it may be that i am significantly behind ? NOt really sure how to interpret the different naming scheme for nav data versions.


----------



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

WEll spoke to Customer support today and i learnt something. the fix to unlock this state was to "power off" the car in settings for 5 minutes. 
The problem is that i was powering off the car and then exiting it, which triggers the car to wake up ( door open signal). 
So to really power down the car, you need to press power off, sit in car for 5 minutes, dont move because there are sensors for the interior, then hit brake to wake up car. 
My system seems to be ok now and i do have to re-download the whole thing. The lady in support told me my "nav update" is actually 2019.16 SW version and its a 3.7GB download. 

That last part has me confused, but i have good progress now


----------



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

Ps i am now on NAV version 2019.6-10236
Sw still 2019.12.1.2


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

where did you see the progress bar for the NAV download?


----------



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

Same place where you see sw versions for download ( since 2019.12)


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

thanks, i guess i haven't seen any mid way


----------

